# CPC Certification and ICD-10



## vetwife (Aug 21, 2015)

Does anyone know at which point do the CPC certifications require ICD-10 instead of ICD-9 to be used? I am taking a test soon and want to know what I will be up against. Thank you. Tiffany

Front Office Assistant
Asian Eyelid Surgery Center


----------



## dwood19 (Aug 21, 2015)

To my understanding CPC certification is in ICD-9 and ICD-10 is just a proficiency exam. If you are currently a CPC you must be tested in proficiency by Dec 31, 2015. I am scheduled for October to take my exam and it is on ICD-9 only. Hope this helps.


----------



## ksaechao (Aug 22, 2015)

*Icd 9 & icd 10 on exams*

Per AAPC, icd-9 questions will be on exams taken before Jan 2016. After that, all questions will be icd 10 based. But, if you are taking your test in this year and passed, you will have to take icd-10 proficiency assessment separate ($60 alone, 75 questions or pay $275 to take the comprehensive online course that comes with quizes/questions at the end of each chapters). To recap, shall you have to take CPC test in January 2016, all you have to focus on is icd-10 codes with your normal cpt/hcpcs 2015 codes. Hope that  helps. Good luck.


----------



## tknospe (Aug 25, 2015)

So my confusion is, that I am enrolled to take the ICD-9 in Oct and if I don't pass then I have a retake date in Dec that is available to get my CPC certification.  I just found out about the ICD-10 proficiency test and am wondering how long I have to get the proficiency exam in after getting my certification?  I have emailed AAPC directly on Friday and have not gotten a reply back.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 26, 2015)

If you take the CPC exam before Jan 1 2016 and pass, then before Dec 31 2015 you must take and pass the ICD-10 CM proficiency exam.


----------



## RobertaPeppler (Aug 26, 2015)

tknospe said:


> So my confusion is, that I am enrolled to take the ICD-9 in Oct and if I don't pass then I have a retake date in Dec that is available to get my CPC certification.  I just found out about the ICD-10 proficiency test and am wondering how long I have to get the proficiency exam in after getting my certification?  I have emailed AAPC directly on Friday and have not gotten a reply back.



I would suggest you call the AAPC and speak with them. As of lately, it seems like they are slow with the email. I have been told the same thing, if you are taking the exam in 2015 it will be on ICD-9. In Jan 2016 the exams will begin using ICD-10. I hope you do wonderful on the exam. Roberta


----------



## jmreed65@gmail.com (Aug 26, 2015)

I actually just called AAPC today about this exact question. I was told this You can take Icd-9 exam (before Jan. 1) then take the proficiency (before Jan. 1) to keep your credentials current or you can take the proficiency then take the Icd-10 exam after Jan. 1 Hope this helps


----------



## CICIB (Aug 30, 2015)

*Biller/Coder*

My coworker sustained that if you attended the ICD-10 seminar training you don't need to take the ICD-10 proficiency test. Is that true?


----------



## Kdailey (Sep 1, 2015)

CICIB said:


> My coworker sustained that if you attended the ICD-10 seminar training you don't need to take the ICD-10 proficiency test. Is that true?



Everyone must take and pass the ICD-10-CM proficiency exam prior to 12/31/2015 in order to keep their credentials.  Simply attending a training seminar is not sufficient.


----------



## Codehound1 (Sep 2, 2015)

*AAPC Online ICD-10 At-your-own-pace Assessment*

On AAPC website:  "Includes ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment
Successful completion of this course will satisfy AAPC's certification maintenance requirements for ICD-10-CM."


----------



## Aknova454 (Sep 2, 2015)

Can you take the ICD-10 Assessment & Prep before you take the CPC exam? 

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/icd-10-assessment-training.aspx


----------



## leendvd (Dec 13, 2015)

*What is the difference with proficiency assessment and proficiency assessment 51??*

I have taken the ICD 10 CM Proficiency Assessment and failed it twice. So I had to purchase another for $60, but it says ICD 10 Proficiency Assessment 51, what is the difference? I did however passed that. I hope that was the right purchase??? Please someone clarify this for me. Thank you for the help.


----------



## jpvoncina@sbcglobal.net (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello,

First time user on this forum and my question has almost been answered.  Which books will I need / be able to use on the test after Jan 16 dealing with ICD 10.

Many thanks,  Joe V.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 13, 2015)

jpvoncina@sbcglobal.net said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time user on this forum and my question has almost been answered.  Which books will I need / be able to use on the test after Jan 16 dealing with ICD 10.
> 
> Many thanks,  Joe V.



CPT? Books (AMA standard or professional edition ONLY). No other publisher is allowed.
Your choice of ICD-10-CM
Your choice of HCPCS Level II.


----------



## Lamance1 (Dec 15, 2015)

*CPC Exam*

My question is as follows. I took the CPC exam Dec. 12, 2015. This was my first time taking the exam. I did not pass so I need to schedule my retake. Since there are no more exams available in 2015 will I need new books to take the exam again. I currently have ICD 9 CM but also have ICD 10 CM Draft book. I also have CPT 2015 and HCPCS Level II. Can anyone tell me it I will be retested on ICD 10 or ICD 9?


----------



## steels816 (Dec 15, 2015)

Lamance1 said:


> My question is as follows. I took the CPC exam Dec. 12, 2015. This was my first time taking the exam. I did not pass so I need to schedule my retake. Since there are no more exams available in 2015 will I need new books to take the exam again. I currently have ICD 9 CM but also have ICD 10 CM Draft book. I also have CPT 2015 and HCPCS Level II. Can anyone tell me it I will be retested on ICD 10 or ICD 9?


 January 1, 2016, will be tested on icd10


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 15, 2015)

Lamance1 said:


> My question is as follows. I took the CPC exam Dec. 12, 2015. This was my first time taking the exam. I did not pass so I need to schedule my retake. Since there are no more exams available in 2015 will I need new books to take the exam again. I currently have ICD 9 CM but also have ICD 10 CM Draft book. I also have CPT 2015 and HCPCS Level II. Can anyone tell me it I will be retested on ICD 10 or ICD 9?





steels816 said:


> January 1, 2016, will be tested on icd10



What year is the ICD-10? i believe 2014 & 2016 should be fine.

You will need new CPT book since there are coding changes every year. (ICD has been frozen a couple years due to all the delays the last decade). HCPCS did have changes for 2016 but in a pinch you should be able to get most HCPCS questions correct with 2015. Its such a waste of money for so few questions.


----------

